# Monster Lanier Spotted Bass



## LanierSpots (Jul 10, 2012)

Just wanted to share these guys from this morning.   My guy had 4 giant fish this morning early.   4 fish close to 20 pounds is not bad on Spotted Bass in 85 deg water in the middle of July.    

Just a awesome bite the past few days out deep.


----------



## Talbotsgt (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow nice catch there!!


----------



## jzFish (Jul 10, 2012)

Those are some stud spots.  Nicely done.


----------



## Ahab (Jul 10, 2012)

Here piggy piggy! Great catch.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 10, 2012)

awesome mags!!  super nice spots!!  what did your largest one go?


----------



## fishmounter (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow! Those are AWESOME!!!
I could only wish!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 10, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> awesome mags!!  super nice spots!!  what did your largest one go?



4 fish in less than 30 mins that were all 5 pounds each..


Nice school.....


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 10, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> 4 fish in less than 30 mins that were all 5 pounds each..
> 
> 
> Nice school.....



Thats a great 30 minutes!!!


----------



## Msteele (Jul 10, 2012)

You don't need to hold those close to the camera.


----------



## Louie B (Jul 10, 2012)

Those are pigs any time of year, but July..???  That's insane!  Monster Spots indeed


----------



## TimInGwinnett (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job - those things just look fantastic.  Your customer just caught more 5 pound spots in 30 minutes than I have caught in the last 2 years.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 10, 2012)

great fish. you do use a net on guided trips right?


----------



## Pauley (Jul 10, 2012)

WOW.  Those are some diesel spots!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 10, 2012)

What's up with all the clients wearing some type of AU.....???
Unfortunately seeing you in it is a given, but suddenly there's an explosion of your peeps doing the same...??
I know that many guys don't actually root for AU do they?
You must be giving added discounts for wearing AU attire.... that's the only logical conclusion that even remotely makes sense...... 

Great catch guys..


----------



## jighead1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ryan, no doubt you are the man for some of the best spot fishing.Those are some healthy fish and if any doubt Lanier is the best lake to fish for them. We will see some big bags when the FLW comes in August, and your worms are some of the best on the market.


----------



## littlejon (Jul 10, 2012)

Unreal, I have yet to get a 5 pound spot. Thanks for the motivation, back out Friday!


----------



## Bob Benson (Jul 10, 2012)

Sos


----------



## FMBear (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 10, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Thats a great 30 minutes!!!



It was..  We had a great morning and would have been even better if the lower unit on my rig did not go out at lunch time.     Hopefully it will be back up and running by lunch tomorrow....



Msteele said:


> You don't need to hold those close to the camera.










Old Dead River said:


> great fish. you do use a net on guided trips right?



I have never had a net on a guide trip in 11 years.  Heck, I don't carry one in my tournaments half the time...  



jighead1 said:


> Ryan, no doubt you are the man for some of the best spot fishing.Those are some healthy fish and if any doubt Lanier is the best lake to fish for them. We will see some big bags when the FLW comes in August, and your worms are some of the best on the market.



Thanks Jighead.  Not sure how the fishing will change before the event.  No doubt there will be some big fish out deep.  Im not talking normal deep either.  I mean my kind of deep.  History has shown us that when the calendar turns to August, things really slow down.  I personally do not think this year will be any different..  It will be a decent tournament but not like it would be if they hit it at the right time.  And thanks.  Our hand poured worms have been doing it for over 8 years now....  




Hunter Haven said:


> What's up with all the clients wearing some type of AU.....???
> Unfortunately seeing you in it is a given, but suddenly there's an explosion of your peeps doing the same...??
> I know that many guys don't actually root for AU do they?
> You must be giving added discounts for wearing AU attire.... that's the only logical conclusion that even remotely makes sense......
> ...


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 10, 2012)

Those are some TANKS....congrats to your guys!!!


----------



## Dirk (Jul 10, 2012)

Good grief... Those are VERY nice ones.


----------



## Pauley (Jul 10, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Im not talking normal deep either.  I mean my kind of deep.



Just curious, what is your kind of deep?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 10, 2012)

Pauley said:


> Just curious, what is your kind of deep?



More than 20-30


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good lord.


----------



## MagSPot (Jul 10, 2012)

big ones like cold water........


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 10, 2012)

a net makes landing a big fish easier and quicker. I can understand tournaments not allowing it on that basis. However, on the basis of c&r and conservation using a net seems to be the prudent route.Shortens the fight and conserves the fish's energy. Moreover, if I was a guide I wouldn't take any chances on clients losing big fish at the boat.

If I ever book a trip with you, I'm bringing a net


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jul 10, 2012)

Not taking bass to the Kmart parking lot to buy a disposable camera to take their picture before "releasing" them also increases their chances of survival but it's really none of my business


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 10, 2012)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Not taking bass to the Kmart parking lot to buy a disposable camera to take their picture before "releasing" them also increases their chances of survival but it's really none of my business



it was big lots, and it was a nice digital camera, AND ...


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha, glad we got that straightened out.

Nice fish! I would've blackened them up & threw them over over some pasta alfredo


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 10, 2012)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Haha, glad we got that straightened out.
> 
> Nice fish! I would've blackened them up & threw them over over some pasta alfredo



i want to come catch one that big out of your pond.


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Jul 10, 2012)

Super nice spots! You are DA-MAN


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jul 10, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> i want to come catch one that big out of your pond.



Found a dead 6lber with a bluegill stuck in its mouth floating a few days back. You got dibs?


----------



## Capt. Clay C (Jul 10, 2012)

Now those are some nice spots!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

Hyper Sniper said:


> Super nice spots! You are DA-MAN





Capt. Clay C said:


> Now those are some nice spots!



Thanks guys.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 11, 2012)

hey that weight keeper looks familiar! 


did the leader lenght matter?


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 11, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> a net makes landing a big fish easier and quicker. I can understand tournaments not allowing it on that basis. However, on the basis of c&r and conservation using a net seems to be the prudent route.Shortens the fight and conserves the fish's energy. Moreover, if I was a guide I wouldn't take any chances on clients losing big fish at the boat.
> 
> If I ever book a trip with you, I'm bringing a net



Probably better keep the day job....Not sayin you couldnt put folks on fish ,just that the first client that caught a trophy or wanted to take some bass home to eat and you told them they couldn't and had to throw them back......a possible fight might ensue and someone might go overboard or someone might just want there money back!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Probably better keep the day job....Not sayin you couldnt put folks on fish ,just that the first client that caught a trophy or wanted to take some bass home to eat and you told them they couldn't and had to throw them back......a possible fight might ensue and someone might go overboard or someone might just want there money back!!!




Fish hawk, I would dispute the fact that using a net on a fish is better for the fish but its kind of a useless argument.   its more personal opinion than anything,

But to clarify one thing, all my clients know that I am 100% catch and release on all fish caught from Lake Lanier when they step aboard....  I do not bend that rule at all.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Haha, glad we got that straightened out.
> 
> Nice fish! I would've blackened them up & threw them over over some pasta alfredo



you didn't straighten it out, for the sake of clarification I used to work with friends at a business in that area. the fish was taken alive in a deer cooler for a photograph. it was taken there to be photographed and admired by friends, noone bought a camera, an existing one was used. this is the taking a trophy to your friends to brag on it.Fortunately, you can get away with this sort of thing in march- keeping  a fish alive in a large vat of water. Would I do it today? of course not. That fish is alive and well swimming in an aquarium in the midwest. And as embarassing as it may be, in the photo I've got the fish's jaw jacked open way to far, at the time I didn't know any better...

prior to that  i skinmounted a 7 plus which turned out disastrously courtesy of a jackleg taxidermist,before that I killed a couple of 6 pounders w/ icechests. Like cletus once said, I used to be that guy that wanted to take one out of circulation. Over time I became exclusively catch and release on big fish and exclusively in favor of fiberglass reproductions. this is a process that evolved over the past few years. I've become progressively conservation minded.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> hey that weight keeper looks familiar!
> 
> :



You can not beat high end stuff.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Probably better keep the day job....Not sayin you couldnt put folks on fish ,just that the first client that caught a trophy or wanted to take some bass home to eat and you told them they couldn't and had to throw them back......a possible fight might ensue and someone might go overboard or someone might just want there money back!!!



I don't follow your point. I'm not a guide nor do I seriously intend to become one. I've never even used one. But being that most guides are catch and release and they also want their clients to land more fish I don't see why they wouldn't use a net.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Fish hawk, I would dispute the fact that using a net on a fish is better for the fish but its kind of a useless argument.   its more personal opinion than anything,
> 
> But to clarify one thing, all my clients know that I am 100% catch and release on all fish caught from Lake Lanier when they step aboard....  I do not bend that rule at all.



so let's hear it. someone previously made the argument about a conventional net damaging the slimecoat on a fish. is that your rationale?

I was fishing ocmulgee pfa many months back and a basser lightheartedly ridiculed me for using a net. the lake is catch and release by law, no ifs, ands, or buts. I watched him land some fish in basser stylee- wearing them down till they were docile and listing to the side. I used a net and I was landing my fish much more quickly than he was. By virtue of this I think my fish were in better shape.

In addition to damaging the slimecoat I can see two other points, trebles getting lodged in the net and delaying the fish from being removed and returned to the water, or the fish being kept in the net and being unable to breathe. the more modern rubber nets should take care of the first two considerations


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jul 11, 2012)

Taking legal fish out of big lakes does not harm the fishery one bit. If it is a fish that has been deemed legal to harvest by whatever state you are in, it is really nobody's business to worry about what the angler does with it.

Take one trip to falcon or amistad (hands-down, two of the best lakes in the country for both quantity and quality) and you will see all the huge bass harvested daily by Mexican gillnetters.  They don't "distend the jaw" or "overplay" the large bass, THEY KILL AND EAT thousands of them yearly, yet the lakes pump out tons of giants still.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> so let's hear it. someone previously made the argument about a conventional net damaging the slimecoat on a fish. is that your rationale?
> 
> I was fishing ocmulgee pfa many months back and a basser lightheartedly ridiculed me for using a net. the lake is catch and release by law, no ifs, ands, or buts. I watched him land some fish in basser stylee- wearing them down till they were docile and listing to the side. I used a net and I was landing my fish much more quickly than he was. By virtue of this I think my fish were in better shape.
> 
> In addition to damaging the slimecoat I can see two other points, trebles getting lodged in the net and delaying the fish from being removed and returned to the water, or the fish being kept in the net and being unable to breathe. the more modern rubber nets should take care of the first two considerations




It is a useless point and really has nothing to do with this thread.   Not even sure why you brought it up.   

There is not significant data that proves any of your points.  Its purely your opinion.  All light tackle wears down fish. When you fight a 5 pound fish from deep water on 6 pound line.  He is worn out before he ever hits the surface.   Once these fish get to the surface, they are easy to land by hand.  I do not net my fish, have clients flop them on the floor of my boat in the net, get tangles with everything trying to get them out.  I simply hand land the fish, hand them to the client, snap a picture and then release them in the lake.  
Its a very simple, quick way of getting these deep water fish back in the lake quickly without any hassles for them.  

If I had clients trying to "guide" big spotted bass into a net with light line, they will surely be some break offs which will increase the amount of fish swimming around with lures dangling from them as well as other issues.  My process is a very effective way, from my experience, to get these big fish in the boat and quickly have them returned to the deep water they come from without having them bounce around in the boat trying to get them out of a dip net.  


Now if you can show me some info that shows where your point is valid, I would certainly read it.  Otherwise, i appreciate your contribution to my thread.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> You can not beat high end stuff.



I love mine!  It's even the same color!


----------



## Mike Harris (Jul 11, 2012)

*And now....back to the original thread.*

Those are some bruisers.  I would even consider wearing an Auburn hat for a discounted trip - NOT!

Hope you get back on the same school and post some more pig pics.

Mike


----------



## castaway (Jul 11, 2012)

jighead1 said:


> Ryan, no doubt you are the man for some of the best spot fishing.Those are some healthy fish and if any doubt Lanier is the best lake to fish for them. We will see some big bags when the FLW comes in August, and your worms are some of the best on the market.



Those are some giants...and your worms and shakey heads are hands down my favorite to use when I come to Lanier.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 11, 2012)

castaway said:


> your worms and shakey heads are hands down my favorite to use when i come to lanier.



+1............


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> It is a useless point and really has nothing to do with this thread.   Not even sure why you brought it up.
> 
> There is not significant data that proves any of your points.  Its purely your opinion.  All light tackle wears down fish. When you fight a 5 pound fish from deep water on 6 pound line.  He is worn out before he ever hits the surface.   Once these fish get to the surface, they are easy to land by hand.  I do not net my fish, have clients flop them on the floor of my boat in the net, get tangles with everything trying to get them out.  I simply hand land the fish, hand them to the client, snap a picture and then release them in the lake.
> Its a very simple, quick way of getting these deep water fish back in the lake quickly without any hassles for them.
> ...



So you're finesse fishing. 6 lb is mighty light. that's what I spool my ultralights with for bream. I can see what you mean about them already being worn out.

I'm using 12 lb test and practically winching these fish whilst letting the drag help me when needed. trying to keep them from venturing to proximal cover. I'm hossing them and trying to get them to the boat while keeping them from jumping, often submerging my rod to the reel to keep them down - many times. I'm landing my fish much more quickly than the man next to me in the glitterboat. There may not be any empirical evidence to support my opinion but I still think my fish is in better shape than his by landing it quickly.

But yeah now I see why you don't use a net. And that's why I asked. Certainly courageous line lb test for magnum spots known for throwing temper tantrums. I'd feel naked out there with 6# test.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

if what you said is true then Lake Fork wouldn't be a washed up has been. It's still a decent lake but it's not the trophy phenom that it was some years ago and nowhere near the fishery that the two other lakes  you mentioned are. You're a Texan right?

never say never. think a fishery is inexhaustable and impervious to angling pressure, high catch rates, and mortality, think again.

If more big fish are released in Georgian reservoirs then others might have the opportunity of catching them, hopefully when they're larger. What if Georgia had a share a lunker program like texas. that would be awesome




Rusty Shakleford said:


> Taking legal fish out of big lakes does not harm the fishery one bit. If it is a fish that has been deemed legal to harvest by whatever state you are in, it is really nobody's business to worry about what the angler does with it.
> 
> Take one trip to falcon or amistad (hands-down, two of the best lakes in the country for both quantity and quality) and you will see all the huge bass harvested daily by Mexican gillnetters.  They don't "distend the jaw" or "overplay" the large bass, THEY KILL AND EAT thousands of them yearly, yet the lakes pump out tons of giants still.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 11, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> So you're finesse fishing. 6 lb is mighty light.



I think most of us use 6# or 8# for drop shotting.  I have one spooled with 4#


----------



## Tarpfisher (Jul 11, 2012)

When is everybody going to learn that Old Dead River knows everything about fishing!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Tarpfisher said:


> When is everybody going to learn that Old Dead River knows everything about fishing!!


I enjoy his alternate view on things, as well as his passion for fishing. he will debate you without getting mad which I like too. When he throws out the big words, then I spend to much time looking in the porstaf dictionary, which I dont like.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jul 11, 2012)

Tarpfisher said:


> When is everybody going to learn that Old Dead River knows everything about fishing!!


----------



## Louie B (Jul 11, 2012)

I practice the same with nets.  I rarely ever use a net.  I keep one on board b/c of my hands/treble hooks don't go together LOL. 

Not to mention Spotted Bass fight different, people that aren't familiar with Spots are always surprised how long they fight and the way they surge after seeing the boat and you don't want them trying to winch a big Spot to the net.  They're spent after the fight, it's just as easy without the net.

LB


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jul 11, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> if what you said is true then Lake Fork wouldn't be a washed up has been. It's still a decent lake but it's not the trophy phenom that it was some years ago and nowhere near the fishery that the two other lakes  you mentioned are. You're a Texan right?
> 
> never say never. think a fishery is inexhaustable and impervious to angling pressure, high catch rates, and mortality, think again.
> 
> If more big fish are released in Georgian reservoirs then others might have the opportunity of catching them, hopefully when they're larger. What if Georgia had a share a lunker program like texas. that would be awesome



Fork Is past it's prime. There is a slot (ridiculous), and everybody is C&R. If people removed their 5 bass from the lake, maybe it would be what it once was (still hotter than any GA lake IMO)

However, what I said is just the opposite at fork, so I don't get where you are coming from. There are no Mexican gillnetters or nearly enough people keeping bass there like there are a the border lakes....

I get it though. I would bet if you owned a bass boat, your mindset would be different. It is always the people without who are talking down and criticizing everything that the go-fast, glitter boat riding, tournament fishing bass angler does.

I will gladly take you out on Sinclair and let you show me how to catch a non-pond bass.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Fork Is past it's prime. There is a slot (ridiculous), and everybody is C&R. If people removed their 5 bass from the lake, maybe it would be what it once was (still hotter than any GA lake IMO)
> 
> However, what I said is just the opposite at fork, so I don't get where you are coming from. There are no Mexican gillnetters or nearly enough people keeping bass there like there are a the border lakes....
> 
> ...


I know where one of the holes is at off ****sh***. We can go catch a few 9lbers for the fryer and then hit Sinclair for our C&R fish.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jul 11, 2012)

<img>http://www.wmi.org/messageboard_pictures/newboard_comments/1415357.jpg</img>
Millions of these since 1954, 110* + weather, and thousands of "distended jaws". Best bass reservoir in the country. There is no reason to worry how other people treat their fish.

Honest question...why do you fish?
You don't keep them and you don't get to feel them fight. The only reason I can see winching and skiing them back to the boat is if it's a tourney fish. I'm assuming you don't fish tourneys either.


Sorry sinclair1, I try to take a few out of Sinclair every trip. That lake is stacked with 2-3lbers, I've only got two over 5 in the past three years


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry sinclair1, I try to take a few out of Sinclair every trip. That lake is stacked with 2-3lbers, I've only got two over 5 in the past three years 

Wish everyone would. Sinclair has plenty of bass. Oh sorry.

I cant wait for the rest of this one.


----------



## riprap (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> It is a useless point and really has nothing to do with this thread.   Not even sure why you brought it up.
> 
> There is not significant data that proves any of your points.  Its purely your opinion.  All light tackle wears down fish. When you fight a 5 pound fish from deep water on 6 pound line.  He is worn out before he ever hits the surface.   Once these fish get to the surface, they are easy to land by hand.  I do not net my fish, have clients flop them on the floor of my boat in the net, get tangles with everything trying to get them out.  I simply hand land the fish, hand them to the client, snap a picture and then release them in the lake.
> Its a very simple, quick way of getting these deep water fish back in the lake quickly without any hassles for them.
> ...



Now we know it's 6 lb test. If this continues long enough we can get worm color and gps coordinates to prove how deep the water was. I'm all about getting as much info on keeping these bass alive.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 11, 2012)

What did you catch those on Ryan??


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate that your thread got high-jacked... great fish though!


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

i don't know anything about dropshot fishing. i don't use spinning reels for bass. i thought you guys used 8-12# flouro for those finesse rigs.

shackleford, a lot of those fish came out of public small lakes like ocmulgee and hamburg state park, not the farm ponds you're alluding to.  If if fish Sinclair I'm going to do it with a friend not a meanspirited advesary that chose to pick me apart over a bass I donated over three years ago. I've caught my fair share of decent bass in sinclair including a nice 5 pound plus off a docklight - docklight bassing,which is the easiest fishing in the universe, even moreso than pond angling.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

Brushcreek said:


> I hate that your thread got high-jacked... great fish though!



Thanks.  And I am use to it.   Ive been doing this for a while....     There is always someone to correct my mistakes...   



bayoubetty said:


> What did you catch those on Ryan??



They caught them on Drop shot....


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 11, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> What did you catch those on Ryan??



if he was droppin my moneys on the spotsticker hand poured!  

http://www.spottedbass.org/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=15


----------



## Reeces (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Thanks.  And I am use to it.   Ive been doing this for a while....     There is always someone to correct my mistakes...
> 
> 
> 
> They caught them on Drop shot....




Just to be a smart a** from another persons taking a "semi" shot at you.....how long was your leader?


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

ugabowhunter said:


> We got another know it all! I have been reading your posts for 8 years.
> 
> One question...what does a fiberglass replica provide that a great 8x10 photo can't provide? My answer...it gives you something to show your buddies when they come into your living room, but you can still be a "conservationist." Besides the fact that you have to take length and girth measurements which remove the all-important slimecoat plus the time out of the water for accurate photos for the taxidermist. The remarks from your buddies feed your ego. If you truly practice what you preach, then get a snorkel and go take pictures of bass in their real habitat. This will not only save the micropterus from prerssure, but also make you a better fisherman.
> 
> ...



uga bowhunter, a man i once traded polite PMs with over shoal bass. I'm flattered that you've been a staunch subscriber for eight years as you put it. My, what vitriol you have blessed me with. Slag till blue with your personal attacks and fallacious ad-hominem argument. All because I asked a guy why he used a net and told him I prefered to use one? get out of here...

someone's acolytes are chiming in with increasing frequency and ferocity. tactless...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

Reeces said:


> Just to be a smart a** from another persons taking a "semi" shot at you.....how long was your leader?



Same as everyday.  About 15-18 inches.    


Or whatever length I bit off while I was tying the hook on.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 11, 2012)

Reeces said:


> Just to be a smart a** from another persons taking a "semi" shot at you.....how long was your leader?



 twice in the same thread!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jul 11, 2012)

You talk down to people in your own holier than thou way. You were waiting for him to say he didn't use a net so you could "correct" him to feed your ego, cause you are the elite preservationist and if it's not your way, it's wrong. You reel up fish faster, you use a net, you use barbless hooks, you kiss their boo boo, and send them all on their way no later than 34 seconds after hookset.

Then you say I picked you apart for keeping a bass in a cooler in the big lots parking lot? Most of your posts are you being condescending towards other anglers who have not achieved your elite status as the subject matter expert on all things related to bass.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> You talk down to people in your own holier than thou way. You were waiting for him to say he didn't use a net so you could "correct" him to feed your ego, cause you are the elite preservationist and if it's not your way, it's wrong. You reel up fish faster, you use a net, you use barbless hooks, you kiss their boo boo, and send them all on their way no later than 34 seconds after hookset.
> 
> Then you say I picked you apart for keeping a bass in a cooler in the big lots parking lot? Most of your posts are you being condescending towards other anglers who have not achieved your elite status as the subject matter expert on all things related to bass.



Shakelford, you attacked me about something totally unrelated to this thread. When Ryan told me what they were doing I understood i.e. wrestling them on 6 lb test line from 20 ft deep. He made his point about the fish being fatigued by the time it reaches the boat, I acknowledged it. Some people call that "losing face". I also told him that i preferred to use a net for my purposes. No disrespect was meant toward him whatsoever. 

You obviously know very little about me or about the way I fish, barbless hooks? However, if you would like to see some photos of some of the nice fish I've caught over the years I'm going to start hosting some albums. Don't sleep, get on board for my fanclub when it goes live.


----------



## TNWalker (Jul 11, 2012)

...back to the original post...Those are some beautiful fish!  That is one 30 minutes that I would like to live over and over again!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jul 11, 2012)

Dude. There was no attacking you. You Feel you have to prove something that you're better than all anglers who fish LAKES in something with an internal combustion. Engine.

You and I both know where you were going with your net comment since you are the "authority" on the well-being of bass. It is none of your business how anyone else legally treats their fish


----------



## ugabowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

*Congrats!!*

Those are some awesome spots!!

Was that on the south end or north end of lanier?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm just glad all this nonsense isn't about AU.......

By the way... thanks for showing us what more than likely is your last post of Lanier Spots(Magnums).... seems the heat is just too hot to stay in the kitchen...


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 11, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> I don't follow your point. I'm not a guide nor do I seriously intend to become one. I've never even used one. But being that most guides are catch and release and they also want their clients to land more fish I don't see why they wouldn't use a net.



Just funnin bro!!!I'm catch and release most of the time myself, just thinkin about one of those spots fillet out and on the grill does make my mouth water though!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Dude. There was no attacking you. You Feel you have to prove something that you're better than all anglers who fish LAKES in something with an internal combustion. Engine.
> 
> You and I both know where you were going with your net comment since you are the "authority" on the well-being of bass. It is none of your business how anyone else legally treats their fish



It was a deliberate attack, it was personal. Don't deny it. Everything else you've said since has been ad-hominem oriented - about the person!

You're entitled to your opinion. It's incorrect. I don't have to prove anything to you or anyone, with exception of myself. I enjoy fishing because it's self gratifying first and foremost beyond that I do enjoy sharing it with friends and family. I compete against the fish first and foremost and occassionally with my close friends on board. That alone is why you are well off base with your line of reasoning and it demonstrates that you know very little about me.


 If you're trying the smallwater/bigwater argument have it with someone else. I've been fishing Pickwick and the Tenn Tom waterway since I was a child, I've fished Sinclair, Oconee Lanier, Nickajack etc. Whatever man. I don't care. I enjoy fishing and sharing it with my friends and family, your meanspirited drivel is wearing my patience thin. Going forward keep it off the board and PM me if you still feel unheard.

thx


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Just funnin bro!!!I'm catch and release most of the time myself, just thinkin about one of those spots fillet out and on the grill does make my mouth water though!!!



no i hear they're tasty tablefair, tastier than largelips.
we catch them in the ocmulgee, where they're invasives but you know about the consumption advisories there.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

Hunter Haven said:


> By the way... thanks for showing us what more than likely is your last post of Lanier Spots(Magnums).... seems the heat is just too hot to stay in the kitchen...



Not really sure what that means..  I will probably share a fishing report of two on here soon.  I have for many years...

It is not the first time one of my threads got hijacked by guys with ego's.  Wont be the last.   On the fishing board or the Sports board..

52 days...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 11, 2012)

Hunter Haven said:


> I'm just glad all this nonsense isn't about AU.......
> 
> By the way... thanks for showing us what more than likely is your last post of Lanier Spots(Magnums).... seems the heat is just too hot to stay in the kitchen...





LanierSpots said:


> Not really sure what that means..  I will probably share a fishing report of two on here soon.  I have for many years...
> 
> It is not the first time one of my threads got hijacked by guys with ego's.  Wont be the last.   On the fishing board or the Sports board..
> 
> 52 days...



10-4....
I'm glad to hear you'll continue to post reports...
I enjoy reading them....

I just figured all the hijacking, negativity, and non sense just really wasn't worth the hassle from a business standpoint....

Take care Ryan


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Not really sure what that means..  I will probably share a fishing report of two on here soon.  I have for many years...
> 
> It is not the first time one of my threads got hijacked by guys with ego's.  Wont be the last.   On the fishing board or the Sports board..
> 
> 52 days...



there's a litany of egos on this thread, yours and mine included.

My question and comment to you wasn't personal, it was about fishing.And I learned something. You were right about there being no need for a net in that instance.
 i think some of your acolytes thought I was challenging you, which I was not. I've read your posts for a number of years stemming from an iadvertant flathead catch many years ago. Those are quality fish; you do good work. Very impressive.

But if you want to talk about football I'm a diehard Miss. State fan...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> But if you want to talk about football I'm a diehard Miss. State fan...


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 11, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> we catch them in the ocmulgee, where they're invasives but you know about the consumption advisories there.



I wouldnt think there would be a problem with taking a few home to eat occasionally.......Heck folks down here take catfish home out of the hooch and eat them all the time,saw one guy one morning and the whole bottom of his boat was filled with cats,couldnt even take a step in there without stepping on a catfish,all sizes toh hold on that might explain why the guy had three eyes and no lips and looked like the banjo player from Deliverance.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>



their athletic budget is definitely a joke incomparison to most of the sec, my dad went to school there. I grew up a state fan but now I'm going to UGA - gonna keep it maroon.

Mullen is a good coach, but so long as saban and miles are in the west it's theirs.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I wouldnt think there would be a problem with taking a few home to eat occasionally.......Heck folks down here take catfish home out of the hooch and eat them all the time,saw one guy one morning and the whole bottom of his boat was filled with cats,couldnt even take a step in there without stepping on a catfish,all sizes toh hold on that might explain why the guy had three eyes and no lips and looked like the banjo player from Deliverance.



i eat a lot of fish, but i've never eaten one from the ocmulgee. and when we're wading it's hard to keep up with them. i was told by a game warden that the shoalies have parasitic worms in their filets, it's unsightly but not actually harmful. spots are infesting the tenn-tomm below bay springs and we took a mess home and they tasted fine.

those spots sure do pull good, esp the ones in the river below jackson... river bass are something else


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

riprap said:


> Now we know it's 6 lb test. If this continues long enough we can get worm color and gps coordinates to prove how deep the water was. I'm all about getting as much info on keeping these bass alive.




No secret what type of rig and technique I use.  I have been doing it for a very long time here on Lanier.  My drop shot rig has not changed for almost 10 years.   I use 6 pound line as much as possible.  A #2 or #4 gami or owner drop shot hook and 1/4 ounce SpotSticker drop shot weight...

The worm those fish were caught on is the very same worm I won the 2006 Bassmaster Tour on here at Lanier.  Watermelon Pearl SpotSticker Hand Pour...   

Now the GPS coords are a different story...


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> They caught them on Drop shot....



That is insane!! what was on the hook though? that is the question


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> That is insane!! what was on the hook though? that is the question



You missed the above post...


"No secret what type of rig and technique I use. I have been doing it for a very long time here on Lanier. My drop shot rig has not changed for almost 10 years. I use 6 pound line as much as possible. A #2 or #4 gami or owner drop shot hook and 1/4 ounce SpotSticker drop shot weight...

The worm those fish were caught on is the very same worm I won the 2006 Bassmaster Tour on here at Lanier. Watermelon Pearl SpotSticker Hand Pour... "



Nothing insane about it.  Big fish will bite a drop shot too.  Its just a matter of where you put it.


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 11, 2012)

That is very impressive!  Those size fish.. in that short time.. on a ds in July no less.. WOW! Those spotsticker worms must be dipped in fish crack!?!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

bayoubetty said:


> That is very impressive!  Those size fish.. in that short time.. on a ds in July no less.. WOW! Those spotsticker worms must be dipped in fish crack!?!



Id like to sell the fact that its the worm but its more the location it is dangled in....    Its a great product and when put in the right area, it is productive...   

The biggest issue I see with most of the clients I take that fish Lanier a good bit, is they are short sided.  They basically see what they saw the last time they fished....  Fish change depths and areas as the water warms and cools.   Spotted bass like deep water.   That is a fact you should always have in your mind when you fish for them...


----------



## riprap (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> No secret what type of rig and technique I use.  I have been doing it for a very long time here on Lanier.  My drop shot rig has not changed for almost 10 years.   I use 6 pound line as much as possible.  A #2 or #4 gami or owner drop shot hook and 1/4 ounce SpotSticker drop shot weight...
> 
> The worm those fish were caught on is the very same worm I won the 2006 Bassmaster Tour on here at Lanier.  Watermelon Pearl SpotSticker Hand Pour...
> 
> Now the GPS coords are a different story...



Dang it, time to end this thread.

Looks like I need to line up another trip with you. I remember fishing 45' deep with you in early November and it wasn't even cold yet. I have caught a few off of that spot.


----------



## Jeff Blair (Jul 11, 2012)

You are the man. Great job Ryan.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 11, 2012)

could you explain the incentive for using such a low pound test line? I'm assuming you're using flourocarbon. Is the emphasis on low pound test/lower diameter/lower visibility? I'm thinking it's either a sensitiviy or visibility issue.

would using 8#, 10#, or 12# test in lieu of 6# make the rig less effective? In short what advantage does the 6# test afford you over a heavier line?




LanierSpots said:


> You missed the above post...
> 
> 
> "No secret what type of rig and technique I use. I have been doing it for a very long time here on Lanier. My drop shot rig has not changed for almost 10 years. I use 6 pound line as much as possible. A #2 or #4 gami or owner drop shot hook and 1/4 ounce SpotSticker drop shot weight...
> ...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> could you explain the incentive for using such a low pound test line? I'm assuming you're using flourocarbon. Is the emphasis on low pound test/lower diameter/lower visibility? I'm thinking it's either a sensitiviy or visibility issue.
> 
> would using 8#, 10#, or 12# test in lieu of 6# make the rig less effective? In short what advantage does the 6# test afford you over a heavier line?




Its really a combination of all the above.   Visibility, feel, how it affects the action of the bait as well as the fact that big line does not work on light weight equipment.   There are many reasons.  

But the biggest reason is because you will get more bites on light line in super clear water.     Thats really the end reason.

I use 6 when I can.  I have rods rigged with 8 also in my boat for most of my customers who can not work fish on 6 pound test....     8 is as big as I will go.




Thanks Riprap.  Yea, deep water fish is OK.


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Watermelon Pearl SpotSticker Hand Pour...
> 
> Now the GPS coords are a different story...



dern my guess was cinnamon pepper!  Good thing I have 2 bags of each color! 

I bet it was one of those deeper spots that I can't find with no electronics!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

TroyBoy30 said:


> I bet it was one of those deeper spots that I can't find with no electronics!



yea, for the most part.  No electronics.  No fishy....


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 12, 2012)

1198's will be ordered soon as icast is over and I make sure they don't introduce a new unit!


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>



YEP,,, Mountain Dew all over my puter screen!!! Thanks


----------



## RangerZ21 (Jul 12, 2012)

I wanted to post this because I like Hijacking Ryans post and  I needed my Ego fix,  My fishing partner caught it on a drop shot with 18 inch leader and I used a net to net her, because i didnt want to chance losing this fish....any questions?   LOL..... 

This was caught at Chickamauga last Sunday


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 12, 2012)

Dang!! What did that one go? And your partner's worm of choice?


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 12, 2012)

RangerZ21 said:


> I wanted to post this because I like Hijacking Ryans post and  I needed my Ego fix,  My fishing partner caught it on a drop shot with 18 inch leader and I used a net to net her, because i didnt want to chance losing this fish....any questions?   LOL.....
> 
> This was caught at Chickamauga last Sunday



that's awesome! That's why I use a net!

What did she weigh, i'm gonna say 9 lbs

great fish


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 12, 2012)

deep'we R said:


> YEP,,, Mountain Dew all over my puter screen!!! Thanks



I don't follow you. last year's msu /auburn game was decided by a touchdown. admittedly bad homecooking officiating which cost the bulldogs a tying touchdown in the 4th quarter.

the game from the year prior featuring cash for play wonderboy cam newton was decided by less than a touchdown. it's even more personal because he was gonna go to mississippi state, but we wouldn't pay his dad.

MSU has beaten Auburn many times going back into the nineties, tubberville more than once I know. Auburn is a much better program. No argument there but under Mullen's leadership State is a program on the rise. There is at least one good football program in the great state of mississippi


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 12, 2012)

Old Dead River said:


> I don't follow you. last year's msu /auburn game was decided by a touchdown. admittedly bad homecooking officiating which cost the bulldogs a tying touchdown in the 4th quarter.
> 
> the game from the year prior featuring cash for play wonderboy cam newton was decided by less than a touchdown. it's even more personal because he was gonna go to mississippi state, but we wouldn't pay his dad.
> 
> MSU has beaten Auburn many times going back into the nineties, tubberville more than once I know. Auburn is a much better program. No argument there but under Mullen's leadership State is a program on the rise. There is at least one good football program in the great state of mississippi




Lord, your worse at Football than you are at fishing.   The cowbells have only beaten Auburn once since 2000 and we are 60-32 against Starkvegas...  You should come over to the sports board.  You would fit right in with the rest of the guys over there.



http://cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/di....php?teamid=2049&confid=177&restrictions=none


----------



## shadow2 (Jul 12, 2012)

From what I was told that fish went over 10


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 12, 2012)

Great Spots, I didn't realize you won on Elite series at Lanier , I'd have that trophy on my avatar.


----------



## tiretool (Jul 12, 2012)

Good fish!! Ryan really knows his stuff, went out with him the first day  it hit over 100 and we caught fish, learned some things and had a great time....just don't wear anything with Alabama on it cause he won't post your picture in his reports  Ryan..me and Charles are planning on a December trip with you...maybe I'll wear one of my wife's auburn shirts, keep posting pics of those toads!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 12, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Lord, your worse at Football than you are at fishing.   The cowbells have only beaten Auburn once since 2000 and we are 60-32 against Starkvegas...  You should come over to the sports board.  You would fit right in with the rest of the guys over there.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/di....php?teamid=2049&confid=177&restrictions=none


Oh lord why did you get him started on football ODR???


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 12, 2012)

it was 1999 that they beat Auburn . 
miss. state beat Auburn 4 consecutive times from 1997-2000

my fishing is pretty good sir. and evidentally my football is as well haha

P.S. undefeated bowden auburn team deserved that ring more than newton and company.

p.p.s. actually the tubberville 2004 team is the one that should've been voted national champions. bowden team was good but sanctions and a postseason ban are what they are



LanierSpots said:


> Lord, your worse at Football than you are at fishing.   The cowbells have only beaten Auburn once since 2000 and we are 60-32 against Starkvegas...  You should come over to the sports board.  You would fit right in with the rest of the guys over there.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cfbdatawarehouse.com/data/di....php?teamid=2049&confid=177&restrictions=none


----------



## bayoubetty (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## kingofthehill (Jul 12, 2012)

Wasn't odr the guy that had a fish on a stringer a while back and caught flack for it?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 13, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> Great Spots, I didn't realize you won on Elite series at Lanier , I'd have that trophy on my avatar.



Thanks.  The tour event I won was what is now called the Opens.  The Elites were not around then..  But I am still very proud of it.  



tiretool said:


> Good fish!! Ryan really knows his stuff, went out with him the first day  it hit over 100 and we caught fish, learned some things and had a great time....just don't wear anything with Alabama on it cause he won't post your picture in his reports  Ryan..me and Charles are planning on a December trip with you...maybe I'll wear one of my wife's auburn shirts, keep posting pics of those toads!



Thanks man and I did put your picture in my report.....   Bama shirt and all...    



fish hawk said:


> Oh lord why did you get him started on football ODR???



Sorry man.  I just pulled the trigger.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bye the way Go Gators. My boat is Orange and blue for a reason. And my lab is named Tebow. It's was bad last year but they will get it going again.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 16, 2012)

LTZ25 said:


> Bye the way Go Gators. My boat is Orange and blue for a reason. And my lab is named Tebow. It's was bad last year but they will get it going again.






Atleast your not a UGA or Bama fan.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 16, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Atleast your not a UGA or Bama fan.



my sentiments exactly the three of us have some commonality


----------

